# 1995 240sx Hood Weight?



## iMagnusX (Apr 30, 2004)

Whats the weight of the hood on a stock 95 240sx? Also, what is the weight of the hood on an s15 silvia? thanks.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

damn heavy,... damn heavy


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

I believe its about 50-60lbs. If you are thinkin about going carbon fiber, they typically weigh in between 14-17lbs. I am actually getting CF hood in a couple of weeks for $350 brand new. They are great quality and from what hear fit like a glove. If you wanna check it out the website is www.bodykitsnw.com


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

is it a VIS one, i heard the make pretty good hoods, and thats in the same price range


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> is it a VIS one, i heard the make pretty good hoods, and thats in the same price range


Its sorta the same. I will let you know how it fits. I am supposed to be getting it between the 22-26.


----------



## rurounisammy (Feb 25, 2004)

are you sure about the weights of the hoods, CF/stock? that's a big difference -,-

the site says $475 for the hood, how'd u get $350?


----------



## iMagnusX (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm not askin about CF, but does anyone know the actual stock hood weight, and the actual s15 stock hood weight?


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

rurounisammy said:


> are you sure about the weights of the hoods, CF/stock? that's a big difference -,-
> 
> the site says $475 for the hood, how'd u get $350?


The CF hood from Bodykits Northwest weighs in at 17lbs. The stock S14 hood weighs 18.5kgs according to http://www.j-blood-na.com/silvia/ , which equals a little over 40lbs. So you save a good 20 lbs. Sorry I was a little off on my first qoute. I got the hood for $350 cuz they are having a sale right now. If you are interested tell him you saw it here. // http://honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=797296 Yeah I know its honda tech but it'll save you $125 though.


----------

